# DIY Small Game Points



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol will keep posted to see how they fly!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Great idea but whats the weight and how do they fly?


----------



## e.asher.c (Aug 22, 2011)

No idea on the weight yet. I plan on testing the flight path this afternoon. Also forget to mention i have $5.00 total invested in them and the extra pieces


----------



## BRad704 (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting.... Looks like something I would have done too...


----------



## e.asher.c (Aug 22, 2011)

They shoot straight at 20 yds so far. Only shot at a target though.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

here's a link with some testing i did with them. i found the idea online earlier this year. as close as i can tell by the flight, the 1/4" wingnuts are equal to 100gr FP and the 5/16" are bout 125gr. they fly pretty good and will no doubt shred some critters.

http://martinarchery.com/mtechforum/showthread.php?12041-DIY-small-game-heads


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

When I was younger and shooting a recurve we would place 38 shells over the shaft and crimp with pliers, they would thump a rabbit.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This is a fantastic idea, Well done!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## e.asher.c (Aug 22, 2011)

just finished the testing. The smaller size points shot straight and did not drop much at all. Only shot up to 30 yds though. The penetration was exactly what i wanted. Didn't penetrate farther that an inch on a bag target or bale of hay. Also shot one in the grass and it stopped very shortly much like a judo point.


----------



## pacis custodis (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job on this. I doubt I would have a need to shoot a rabbit at further than 30 yards... I have never hunted small game with my bow, but may give it a try as I would not be spending much to experiment with it.


----------



## BRad704 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't imagine getting close enough to a rabbit to shoot it with a bow... I DO have a pesky armadillo that is rooting up my yard that could use killin' though...


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

I've shot raccoon, possums, squirrels, rabbits, armadillo all with the same judo (all within 30yds). Have yet to lose a tip (or an animal) and its been pretty indestructible so far. But I am really likin this wing nut idea. Cheap yet effective, what more could a guy ask for?. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

Great idea! Sounds like they should do the trick.


----------



## Ammohouse (Jun 9, 2007)

I've used these points for about 10yrs...they work great.
Also, take a 12 hull, cut off the plastic, pop out the primer and screw your point through the brass....makes a BIG thump on rabbits!!!


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the muzzy wire barb small game points and the problem I have is the nock blowing out the tail of the arrow shaft on impact with a tree. I've been contemplating going to aluminum for small game, but worry that I'll just end up bending the arrows and be out the same money each time as I am now.


----------



## dougtoni1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats a great idea. Ace hardware, here i come.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

To the top for a very awesome idea. I just made up a bunch of these using 5/32 wing nuts to keep the weight down. The drilled out the threads to 13/64 so the shaft of my field tips fit snug. I had to bevel the bottom of the FP a bit for it to sit square to the top of the wing nut. I don't have a way to weigh them, but it moved my FOC moved forward significantly. I tried using 100gr tips instead of my normal 125s. I then removed the extra 50gr weight inside the shart, and they just about the same balance. 
I gave them a few shots and they performed very well out to 20 yards. I'll post some pics tomorrow and hopefully with a damage report on any squirrels that fall victim.
Thanks again for the great idea!


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

The 1st squirrel fell victim this morning at about 25 yards. Hit it right in the ribs and it punched clear thru. I didnt have camera with me since it was raining a bit when I left the house. Talk about a massive wound!...and gruesome! With the wing nut being blunt, it ripped a HUGE hole and took organs with it. Death was almost instantaneous. Can't wait until a **** or yote trots within range


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great idea! might build one or two myself. I could stand to keep one of these in my quiver while deer hunting in case the dang squirrels won't leave me alone - they think I'm nuts you know.


----------

